# Molten Orange Fiesta ST2



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys, gave the car a quick clean after work yesterday. Nothing special, just a wash and dry, but she's come up alright!

At the weekend I'll be giving her the full works - wash, clay, polish, wax etc.

Anyway, here we are. Only a couple of pictures but they show off the colour and condition of the paintwork nicely.










































Cheers

Josh


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic colour.


----------



## Dark_knight (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice colour, pops well in the sun.


----------



## Acepage (Apr 29, 2013)

That colour is lovely in the sun but I'm guessing in shade people think its red? Lovely car though how is it to drive?


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Cheers!

In the shade it can look red(ish), but you can still tell that it's not normal red. Here's a picture to show what I mean..


IMG_5257 by Josh Kneller Photography, on Flickr

It's brilliant to drive. It's as much fun as my old Mk1 Focus RS and that's saying something!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Ha ha another post of this car! Love it though, and that infectious need to post photos of it.

Any chance of some shots of the interior, clocks and dials lit up etc.

Also.... Dull question I know but what's your mpg on this? I'd consider switching my focus for one in a year or so.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Yep, I've got some interior pics, I'll get them up in a minute!

So far (with a pretty heavy right foot and only 500 miles on the clock) I'm averaging 35mpg. Not bad at all considering what my old car got!


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

There you go


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks very well that mate!! Love the interior!


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Cheers.

The interior is a really nice place to be. The seats are pretty comfy too :thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Beautiful mate should of gone for the orange seats tho


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic chap. What car did you have before this?

It's not my colour of choice, Sprint Blue would be hard to ignore but most will be SB. Great purchase chap and the interior looks superb considering the standard Fiesta can look a little Meh.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice car and having a bit of fun traction control off :thumb:


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

ravi811 said:


> Beautiful mate should of gone for the orange seats tho


Can't stand the orange seats to be honest in the Orange car. I the black they look fantastic however!



gally said:


> Looks fantastic chap. What car did you have before this?
> 
> It's not my colour of choice, Sprint Blue would be hard to ignore but most will be SB. Great purchase chap and the interior looks superb considering the standard Fiesta can look a little Meh.


I had a mk1 Focus RS before this 

This was the only choice of colour for me. Looked at the others and none of them really jumped out at me. Plus the blue would have looked too similar to my old car!



Chrissyronald said:


> Nice car and having a bit of fun traction control off :thumb:


Cheers, yeah it has to be off for a good fun drive!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Private sale on the RS? Any pictures? Write up etc?

Strange change but not mental. Looking for something newer? What's the tax on the ST? Only thing about newer TC cars seems to be getting lower and lower, very appealing!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Love the interior, it looks as though your Sat Nav map display is more 3D than that in my Focus ST.

I prefer your 3 spoke wheel to mine, and the MPG looks good. I can see a change coming my way next year.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice ride there mate ! Nice job .


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

gally said:


> Private sale on the RS? Any pictures? Write up etc?
> 
> Strange change but not mental. Looking for something newer? What's the tax on the ST? Only thing about newer TC cars seems to be getting lower and lower, very appealing!


Yep, sold the RS privately  I've got some pics and a spec list, I'll get those up when I'm home later..

Yeah just fancied something newer really. I'd say the ST does feel like a newer version of the RS to be honest.

Tax is £125 for the year, so not bad for a 200bhp Fiesta!



Dixondmn said:


> Love the interior, it looks as though your Sat Nav map display is more 3D than that in my Focus ST.
> 
> I prefer your 3 spoke wheel to mine, and the MPG looks good. I can see a change coming my way next year.


Cheers, yeah I've seen the sat nav on the Focus and this does look different.

I love the wheel, it's nice and chunky to hold! MPG is quite surprising to be honest. I'm used to 22mpg from day-to-day use and 7mpg when putting my foot down :doublesho



sprocketser said:


> Real nice ride there mate ! Nice job .


Cheers!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely mate. Look forward to used prices in a year or so. Very hard to resist.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes the seats look very comfy!! Neighbour over the road has the new focus ST and the seats are great to sit in! Not been in it mind but comfy to have a sit in


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

love there little fiestas.
and your is no exepcion looks a nice colour


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Wasn't a fan of the old fiesta, But this really is gorgeous and the colour really pops!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

OMG, what a fantastic colour! Nice one


----------



## pcbp97 (May 31, 2011)

Lovely pics mate


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice car


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Best colour 

Can I ask what sort of range your managing on a tank ?


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

ok it looks as if the facelift was designed with the st in mind! Everything comes along nicely, and the grill is sooooo much better that the "aston martin" the other versions have. Totally compliments the exterior and matches the lower trim, and with a unique colour to wrap it all up! And yes the seats look great as well!

As for the mileage, 35mpg is great for a heavy foot and such an engine. Mine (2010 1.6petrol 120hp) is around 35mpg, with conservative urban driving. 

Happy miles and happy detailing my friend!


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> very nice car


Thanks!



daydotz said:


> Best colour
> 
> Can I ask what sort of range your managing on a tank ?


About 350ish to a tank 



zahtar said:


> ok it looks as if the facelift was designed with the st in mind! Everything comes along nicely, and the grill is sooooo much better that the "aston martin" the other versions have. Totally compliments the exterior and matches the lower trim, and with a unique colour to wrap it all up! And yes the seats look great as well!
> 
> As for the mileage, 35mpg is great for a heavy foot and such an engine. Mine (2010 1.6petrol 120hp) is around 35mpg, with conservative urban driving.
> 
> Happy miles and happy detailing my friend!


Yeah it's quite a looker in my opinion!

I'm over the moon with 35mpg. I don't like watching it, as I'm more interested in how fun the car is to drive, but it is nice having reasonable economy too!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great. I don't think I've seen one on the road yet.

Although I hope it's right, I've be inclined to take the MPG on the dash with a pinch of salt. We drove our 2010 1.6 Titanium Fiesta (petrol) 150 miles last weekend and the display showed 45.5 mpg but the reality (brimming the tank before and after, at the same garage) was 41.5 MPG. They do tend to be somewhat optimistic.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning mate! 

I wondered why I hadn't seen your RS for a while (i spoke to you on Passionford I live near you), did you sell it local? Only I followed a mint RS the other day down your road but was on a different reg

Brian


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

I worked out the MPG and it's pretty close to what's displayed on the dash, so I'm pretty happy!



Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning mate!
> 
> I wondered why I hadn't seen your RS for a while (i spoke to you on Passionford I live near you), did you sell it local? Only I followed a mint RS the other day down your road but was on a different reg
> 
> Brian


Cheers mate. I've actually moved to Shoeburyness now, but I'm quite often back in Benfleet to visit the parents etc.

Wouldn't have been mine, that's living in Colchester now. I have a friend that owns one round that way too, so it could well have been him!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great flake pop there! Not the colour id have chosen but looks great inside and out. Sure your mpg with climb as the car loosens up. Owned 2 mk6 ST150's abd they were great fun. 

Looks like a mini focus st with such high levels of kit inside. Satnav is a nice touch as well.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cracking looking car and a gorgeous colour. Looks so similar to RenaultSports 'inferno' colour which I love. 

Must admit the new Fiesta is very smart, does a lot more for me than the new Focus too.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Cracking looking car and a gorgeous colour. Looks so similar to RenaultSports 'inferno' colour which I love.
> 
> Must admit the new Fiesta is very smart, does a lot more for me than the new Focus too.


Thanks!

That's pretty much how I've described it to people that have asked how it looks in the sunlight :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice to see you on here as well :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

noice


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Lovely car!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ford have probably got the best interior going at the min, love it!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

awesome looking car , love the colour


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice motor.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Makes me want mine to hurry up! Lovely car pal


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great looking car mountuned as well having my MP215 fitted tomorrow


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty sure I will be ordering one of these now for March 1st. Been looking at some of the competition & the Fiesta seems to win pretty much all the time. Recaro seats in the Corsa VXR look cheap & nasty.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

andystevens said:


> Pretty sure I will be ordering one of these now for March 1st. Been looking at some of the competition & the Fiesta seems to win pretty much all the time. Recaro seats in the Corsa VXR look cheap & nasty.


you will not be disappointed:thumb:


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

andrewst500 said:


> you will not be disappointed:thumb:


This would be my first Ford since 1986 & that was a 1979 Cortina 2.0Ghia which I got rid of after 5 weeks. I have only ever had new Austins, Rover's & MG's except more recently with the Landrover/Rangerover so will be new territory!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

You won't be disappointed - The ST is a cracking machine that continues to beat it's rivals.

Watch the latest Fifth Gear where they put it against the 208 and new Renaultsport Clio.

They said hands down the ST is the better car.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> You won't be disappointed - The ST is a cracking machine that continues to beat it's rivals.
> 
> Watch the latest Fifth Gear where they put it against the 208 and new Renaultsport Clio.
> 
> They said hands down the ST is the better car.


When is this on please?


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Was on, on Monday night there on Discovery. Basically every review I read, the Fiesta comes out on top. I really like them, loved my old mk5 ZS. Hopefully in a few years when they are cheaper i'll be able to get one

Lovely car you have there!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic in that colour imho


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks fantastic in that colour imho


+1 especially with the matching orange seats!!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Popped into Haynes Of Maidstone today & they just have had a Molten Orange ST with orange seats delivered. It is now in the showroom. Got most options but not powerfold mirrors/keyless entry or Auto lights/wipers or the rear centre headrest.
I plan to go full spec if we do get one.

Looks very nice.


----------

